# Just finished my lathe radius and ball turner



## Technical Ted (Aug 11, 2017)

Drew it up in Fusion 360 first. I love this program especially for designing assemblies like this! I over built it, but it's as rugged as a tank and very solid. No vibration or chatter at all. Nothing special internal wise; no bronze bushings or bearings. Just a steel reamed bore with a steel spindle. I added an oil hole in the main body and I'm sure for the limited speed/rotation it will last forever. I split the main body and added clamping screws so I could tighten the bore up if needed to prevent chatter, but it worked fine just having them slightly snug with no drag on the spindle. 

The round HSS tool bit gave an utterly fantastic finish! The pictures of the ball in the lathe are
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 just as finish turning with no polishing at all at that point. I did polish it some before installing it on the handle. There is a picture of this, but it doesn't show up well. 

It was a fun little project using only material I had on hand. Now, I going to have to look around and see what else I can make some balls for! 

Ted


----------



## stevenreich (Aug 11, 2017)

It does an amazing job!  That's smoother than any ball turning tool I've ever seen. Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks stout for sure I like the split bearing adjustment , great idea. Thanks is it the head from eBay sale for $24.00 looks like it is.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 11, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Looks stout for sure I like the split bearing adjustment , great idea. Thanks is it the head from eBay sale for $24.00 looks like it is.



It's actually a head I already had when I bought two of those $24 ones from eBay. My original plan was to use one of the eBay ones for this project but the eBay ones are much better quality than the one I had (Chinese). I decided to keep those for mounting on holders for my mill since they are so much smoother operating. 

Ted


----------



## burtonbr (Aug 11, 2017)

That's awesome, didn't know a boring head could be used like that. I've got one I thought about trading away but might have to keep it.. not sur I understand how it works totally could you post a video of it cutting possibly


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 12, 2017)

There are a bunch of videos on YouTube of these in action. Do a search in YouTube for "lathe ball turning tool" and they will pop up on top. I keep the tool tip up on center the whole time, feeding the boring head in 1/4-1/2 turn for each pass. Some guys seem to set the head for the proper size and then feed the boring head in using the cross feed, but this is putting the cutting edge way, way below center and I'm personally not too comfortable cutting way below center like that; too many bad things can happen, like the work piece climbing right over the top of your tool! YMMV.

Ted


----------



## cascao (Aug 14, 2017)

Clever use of a tangential cutter!


----------



## brino (Aug 14, 2017)

Excellent design and results.
Thanks for sharing it!

....the only problem is that now I want one......but my week of vacation was already full of projects.

-brino


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 14, 2017)

Playing with Fusion 360 and decided to share this exploded view.

Ted


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 14, 2017)

Very nice job!  It just happens that I have a need to build one also, I hope you don't mind if I copy your design.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 14, 2017)

That's what this hobby and sites like this one are all about... sharing ideas.  Glad you like it!

Ted


----------



## mccolld1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> Playing with Fusion 360 and decided to share this exploded view.
> 
> Ted
> View attachment 239721


Did you key the shaft (quill) to the handle collar to keep it from sliping?  I like the Aloris compatibility.  That big long spindle is an awesome feature.  I suspect that's the reason for little chatter and nice surface finish.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (Sep 27, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> Now, I going to have to look around and see what else I can make some balls for!
> Ted


 How about replacing that red plastic ball on your tool post. 
Could you show a close up of the cutting tool?


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 27, 2017)

mccolld1 said:


> Did you key the shaft (quill) to the handle collar to keep it from sliping?  I like the Aloris compatibility.  That big long spindle is an awesome feature.  I suspect that's the reason for little chatter and nice surface finish.



No, I wanted to be able to rotate it in case I wanted the handle in a different position depending on what I was doing. It's held very firmly in place by tightening the nut on the end of the spindle. The split collar on the inboard side of the handle collar is threaded the same as the spindle, so once that nut is positioned for the desired end play, tightening the bolt in the split locks that into place. So, the handle collar is captive between that split collar and the washer/nut on the end of the spindle. If I want to rotate the handle around all I have to do is loosen the nut on the end, rotate it to where I want it, and tighten the end nut back up. 

Yes, very little chatter, if any depending on what size bolt/arbor I have the work piece mounted on while turning. It is over built, but I rather have a tool be too rugged than not rigid enough!  Besides,I used what material I had on hand and that's what I came up with. 

Have fun!
Ted


----------



## mccolld1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> No, I wanted to be able to rotate it in case I wanted the handle in a different position depending on what I was doing. It's held very firmly in place by tightening the nut on the end of the spindle. The split collar on the inboard side of the handle collar is threaded the same as the spindle, so once that nut is positioned for the desired end play, tightening the bolt in the split locks that into place. So, the handle collar is captive between that split collar and the washer/nut on the end of the spindle. If I want to rotate the handle around all I have to do is loosen the nut on the end, rotate it to where I want it, and tighten the end nut back up.
> 
> Yes, very little chatter, if any depending on what size bolt/arbor I have the work piece mounted on while turning. It is over built, but I rather have a tool be too rugged than not rigid enough!  Besides,I used what material I had on hand and that's what I came up with.
> 
> ...


You clarified a question/issue I had which was repositioning capability for clearance for the handle.... An issue for my lathe.  

Nice project.  I think I'll utilize some of my "scrap" soon....lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 27, 2017)

ddickey said:


> How about replacing that red plastic ball on your tool post.
> Could you show a close up of the cutting tool?



Hahaha... the only trouble is I don't have a metric tap so I can tap the new ball to screw it on! Maybe someday I'll come up with a solution, but it's not a high priority right now... I currently working on Harold Hall's simple grinding rest. That plus the required accessories for it will last me a while! 

Here's a couple close ups of the cutting tool; 5mm HSS I got cheap from eBay. I put a 10 degree hole in the 1/2" holder. This gives the tool bit clearance without having to grind it. All I did was grind the top rake. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 One thing I am going to do before machining the ball for my grinding rest is grind away some of the side of the cutting tool where it swings down to make contact with the arbor when machining. This will allow me to get a little closer and not leave a ridge where the arbor screws into the ball. 

Have fun!
Ted


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice job. Was thinking of making myself one,just could not pick a design yet. Conflicted because of time. Do you have measurements you want to share ?


----------



## dpb (Nov 13, 2017)

The cutting takes place on the top of the part, is this correct?


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

dpb said:


> The cutting takes place on the top of the part, is this correct?



That's correct!

Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Nice job. Was thinking of making myself one,just could not pick a design yet. Conflicted because of time. Do you have measurements you want to share ?



I didn't produce a full detailed set of drawings for myself, but I'll give you what I did make...

Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

I forgot to add that I have since made a shorter handle as well. Both the long and shorter one get used depending on which seems to suit the situation.

Ted


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2017)

Very nice job. 

Looks like it does a great job turning, nice and smooth finish.

Mike


----------

